# Missing Road Dog...please help



## Johnny P (Jan 3, 2013)

My road dog was supposed to show up by greyhound bus on New Years Day in San Marcos, TX after being extradited to Florida, but he wasn't on the bus. When I got a hold of him at 10am he said the bus broke down but wasn't able to stay on the phone and that was all the info I got from him. He wasn't on the evening bus either and he is now not answering his phone nor responding to texts. 
We had been in pretty constant communication up until that point. 

So...if anybody along the I-10 corridor and up the I-35 corridor runs into a dirty kid named Chris who is wearing a Green Carhart coat, black carhart pants, has a scraggly red beard and big glasses, is about 5'2", He has a green external fram pack with a washboard strapped on the back....tell that fucker to call Johnny Pain ASAP. 

I'm startin' to get a bit worried about this kid. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 3, 2013)

Hopefully it's just some weird coincidence. I hate hearing about people going missing.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 7, 2013)

Still MIA....i doubt he is dead I woulda heard from his mother...he either lost his phone which is somehow still charged, not going direct to voicemail, or he is incarcerated...it's quite mysterious.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok...somehow he managed to get arrested. Atl east he ain't dead


----------

